# URLEncode für mailto-Link?



## janw (8. November 2005)

URLEncode für mailto-Link?

     Hallo zusammen,
     ich stehe vor folgender Aufgabe:
     Ich habe ein Formular, das u.a. ein mehrzeiliges Textfeld und einen Senden-Button enthält.
     Das Formular addressiert ein Servlet.
     Nach Klick auf den Senden-Button erstelle ich einen Link auf eine mailto-URL.
     Der Text aus der Textarea soll in den Mail-Body übernommen werden.

 Das Problem für mich sind Zeichen im Body wie Leerzeichen, $ usw. Für die korrekte Darstellung im Body müsste das Leerzeichen durch %20 ersetzt werden, ! durch %21 usw.
     Ich dachte, das könnte die Methode *URLEncoder.encodeURL(String).*

     Ein Codestück wie

```
String message = " 1 + 1 = 2, das weiß doch jeder! ";
     message = URLEncoder.encode(message, "UTF-8");
     //Generiere mailto-Link mit Inhalt der Variablen message im Body...
```
     erzeugt einen mailto-Link, in dem ein Leerzeichen durch ein '+' ersetzt wird.
     Der Body sieht dann so aus:
     +1+++1+=+2,+das+weiÃŸ+doch+jeder!+

     Lautet nun die Lösung, jedes Sonderzeichen manuell zu ersetzen?

```
message = message.replaceAll(" ", "%20");
     message = message.replaceAll("!", "%21");
     ...
```
 
     Danke & Gruß
     Jan


----------



## janw (8. November 2005)

...hat sich erledigt, weil ich die Textarea nicht in der Länge begrenzen will, eine URL aber in der Länge begrenzt ist und der mailto-Link den gesamten Inhalt (und u. U. sehr viele Adressaten) dann nicht repräsentieren kann.

 Jan


----------

